# Donate to Charity and Become a Premium Member



## pjk (Dec 30, 2009)

I am part of an organization called Leeds RAG (Raise & Give) and it is basically a group that raises money and gives it to charities across the world. Each person in the group is given a certain amount of raise, and in return the group organizers will setup various adventures for the members of the organization. Last year, RAG raised over £84,000 (over $135,000).
​ 
We are raising money for a charity called Ninos De Guatemala. You can read more about it below. My goal is to raise a mere £150 (roughly $250). However, any additional amount raised above that will go to this charity.

Ninos de Guatemala is a charity which was set up in 2006 by a handful of volunteers from Amsterdam. It is a charity involved in creating community based projects for the poorest citizens of Guatemala - a Central American country south of Mexico. The flagship project of the charity is the 'Nuestro Futuro' school which opened last year in the town of Ciudad Vieja in Guatemala. Life is extremely harsh for those born into poverty here.

Education is provided for free at the school on the basis of need alone; only the poorest of the poor are eligible to go there and many are turned away as it is massively over subscribed. It is currently being expanded and is completely reliant on charitable donations for this to occur and for it to become self-funded. This will give these children a chance to obtain an education they would otherwise never receive; every dollar raised will help to give some of the world's poorest people the chance to get themselves out of the cycle of poverty and destitution. 

To help raise as much money as possible, I have created a website that makes it easy for people to donate online. You can visit it at RaiseandGive.org. You can find much more information about the RAG group as well as the charity there.

If you're interested in donating, you can find details about how to do so on the donation page. *No donation amount is too small, and 100% of the money will go to Ninos De Guatemala.*

I understand that budgets are tight since Christmas has just passed. In order to give a bit more incentive, *if you donate $10 or more,* you will become a Premium Member on Speedsolving.com (please be sure to include your Speedsolving.com username during your donation by clicking on the "Add special Instructions" during the donation confirmation). *100% of the donations will go to this charity*. Additionally, I am going to match the highest donation amount and donate that to this charity as well (on top of the £150).

*Thank you* for taking the time to read about this cause, and if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask. 

All the best,
-Pat 



​


----------



## ianini (Dec 30, 2009)

When I get some extra cash I will definitely donate it.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 30, 2009)

This is really nice. I try to give to charities especially around this time of year. I like to give to the best causes so if there are better causes I will give to that but this does seem quite worthy.


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh jolly good. I just recently remembered that I had never become a premium member, and was going to talk to do so. So this is a good opportunity! I donated  .


----------



## BillB (Dec 30, 2009)

Great opportunity. Donated.

Bill


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 1, 2010)

i will donate when I get the extra money, but whats the difference between a premium member and a regular member?


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 1, 2010)

lol, I've actually been planning a fundraiser for my friends to do where we try to raise 1000 dollars to buy a water well for a village in an African/Asian Country that needs it. I forget the site, but it's on my other computer.

I might do this. I got a lot of money for christmas, and once i've bought all of my hardware stores jig a loo (I'm in CA), I'll donate some money.


----------



## Logan (Jan 1, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> i will donate when I get the extra money, but whats the difference between a premium member and a regular member?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/premium.php


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

Logan said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > i will donate when I get the extra money, but whats the difference between a premium member and a regular member?
> ...


EDIT: I failed. My bad.


----------



## V-te (Jan 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > bigbee99 said:
> ...



No advertisements
"Premium User" Displayed under name
More PM storage
Lifetime membership. 


I must question, what does "lifetime" membership mean? Does it mean you cannot be banned? I would like some clarifications on this.


----------



## Logan (Jan 1, 2010)

Donated. 


I'm 14, so this is practically all the money I have. lol.


----------



## pjk (Jan 1, 2010)

V-te said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...


It means you are a premium member for the life of your account, and that you don't need to renew your membership.


----------



## Rune (Jan 1, 2010)

pjk said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



May I ask; am I a "premium member"?


----------



## joey (Jan 1, 2010)

uweren2000 said:


> May I ask; am I a "premium member"?


Did you donate? I believe not, so no.


----------



## Rune (Jan 1, 2010)

joey said:


> uweren2000 said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask; am I a "premium member"?
> ...



I have donated Two times. Last time I took a copy of "payments sent" from paypal and there was really a payment done to Patrik´s one account. I am not sure, but I do think I sent the copy to pjk. Since than I have had a crash and the copy is gone. At paypal you can check your transactions only for the three last months so even the proofs are gone. But it doesn´t matter. Just an example of my eternel bad luck.


----------



## Logan (Jan 1, 2010)

Yayz! I'm a premium member! Thanks Patrick! This was a great way to kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## pjk (Jan 1, 2010)

uweren2000 said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > uweren2000 said:
> ...


You can check payments older than 3 months. I've sent you a PM so we can resolve this issue.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 1, 2010)

I've donated.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 1, 2010)

When my Paypal transaction comes through I will donate. 

Anything for a good cause.


----------



## pjk (Jan 21, 2010)

I would like to mention this one last time. I have raised £100 out of my £150 goal, and around £50 of that was from Speedsolving.com members! Special thanks goes out to everyone who has donated!

I will be giving Ninos De Guatemala the money on Feb 1, 2010, so there only a few days left. If you're interested in donating, please get your donation sent by then. Remember that if you donate $10 or more, you will get a Premium Membership on Speedsolving.com. 100% of the money donated goes to this charity.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 21, 2010)

If we donate $10, can we become a premium member?


----------



## tehmaxice (Jan 21, 2010)

Donated ^^ Lets reach the £150 goal


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 22, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> If we donate $10, can we become a premium member?



Did you really just ask that?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 22, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > If we donate $10, can we become a premium member?
> ...



I just saw it. Nevermind.:fp


----------



## pjk (Jan 31, 2010)

I will be giving the money to Ninos de Guatemala tomorrow, so *today is the last day to donate*. I am slightly short (£25) of my £150 goal, but I do plan to have it raised within the next 24 hrs. If you are still interested in donating, get your donations in now. Donations greater than $10 will get you a Speedsolving.com Premium Membership, and 100% of the money raised goes to this charity.

Thanks again to everyone who has donated!


----------



## blade740 (Feb 1, 2010)

I donated half of what's remaining.


----------

